# Downs Park Fishing Pier



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

FYI:

There was an article in Sunday's paper about it.

Ribbon cutting with be at 9am on May 13.

Quote:
"The $404,000 pier juts out from the park for 350 feet in the Bay, two-thirds of the way out it makes a 90 degree turn southeast towards the Bay Bridge, which can be seen in the distance and at the end there is a big T, which should provide the best angling. Waters are of about 4 feet - and get deeper as one casts out, and ... that's deep enough for perch and ... some rockfish could be available in the spring as many travel close to shore as they do at Sandy Point at that time."

Sounds ok, but I don't think the shallow water will produce much. I might be wrong.

Map

The article also mentions that the county and feds have put more than a million bucks into sprucing up Fort Smallwood. AA county now owns it. It will be reopening on April 31. That sounds interesting. Was a dump the last time I was there. 

Also, I don't think there's night fishing at either place.  Oh well.


Fishleader, if you're on here, thanks go to you and the rest of the PSG for your efforts on the new Downs Pier. I know its been a long road.
.


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

It sounds like willoby pier,whitch was also shallow ,but still produced alot of fish. Use to catch some nice flounder, trout, and striprs,to bad its closed now. Oh well OVP is almost complete!!


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

It was a long hard fight for the PSG and special thanks goes out to Shirley Murphy who worked hard for us to make this happen. To be perfectly honest the beach front fishing there was decent for kids fishing contests hosted by the PSG. I would imagine that it might be good for those spring run rockfish that SPSP sees as well. Maybe not this year but we'll find out!


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Everyone is gonna be pleasantly surprised w/Ft. Smallwood Park. I've been working in the Park and the amount of cleanup and hard work done (and continuing to be done) will surely put this forgotten gem back on the map. IMHO biggest addition is staffing...the former Superintendant for Lake Waterford (Debbie Y.) now overseas Ft. Smallwood ops and Lake Waterford gets a new Superintendant so County residents now have TWO staffed water parks for great fishing and water opportunities.


----------

